# Hello Toowoomba



## nathan_madness (28/1/15)

Hey guys and gals,
I have moved in to Highfields and now looking to get to know you all. Please let me know when you next meeting is as I would love to come and have a chat to you all. I will make sure that I have some of my APA to share with you all.

Kind Regards
Nathan Semmens


----------



## leahy268 (28/1/15)

awesome. 

Although I haven't yet made it to a meeting yet. I am also at Highfields.


----------



## Beersuit (28/1/15)

Hi Nathan. 
The meetings are always the first Friday of the month upstairs at Toowoomba home brewers. 7pm start $5 entry fee. Most people bring a few beers to share around. 
Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## tallie (29/1/15)

nathan_madness said:


> Kind Regards
> Nathan Semmens
> *Champion Brewer* *QABC 2014*


Fixed that for you


----------



## nathan_madness (1/2/15)

tallie said:


> Fixed that for you


Well I wasn't going to blow my own trumpet! I'm just a brewer like everyone else here. 



Beersuit said:


> Hi Nathan.
> The meetings are always the first Friday of the month upstairs at Toowoomba home brewers. 7pm start $5 entry fee. Most people bring a few beers to share around.
> Look forward to meeting you.


Awesome, I just got back from Brisbane today with a esky full of APA. So I should see you all this Friday evening.



leahy268 said:


> awesome.
> 
> Although I haven't yet made it to a meeting yet. I am also at Highfields.


We will have to catch up. I'm over on Sportsman Dr.


----------



## nathan_madness (10/2/15)

Thanks for the great evening guys and Chels! It was great meeting you all and finding out more about the Toowoomba craft beer scene. I hope to see you all next month with some Saison!


----------

